# Router problems



## BuckFush (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope I have the right board here, if I don't I apologize in advance. I am having a problem with connecting my wireless devices to the internet through my router. I have read some posts off of here already and nothing seems to work. I have tried power cycling my devices, both router and modem and the computer its connected to as well. I have tried releasing and renewing my IP. I have tried manually imputing a DNS and IP, nothing seems to work. Internet access through the computer which the router is connected to works fine, access to the router from my wireless devices goes through fine, but the wireless devices can't seem to get onto the internet. They all read with "Local Access Only".

Here is the ipconfig/all from my desktop:

C:\Documents and Settings\MAIN>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : cisman-db8e1c0e
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 29:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-DC-FD-42-E8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

PPP adapter Sympatico:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 70.54.8.246
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 70.54.8.246
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 67.69.235.1
207.164.234.193
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


and here is the ipconfig/all from my laptop:

C:\Users\Abdulrasaq>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Abdulrasaq-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : no-domain-set.bellcanada

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-59-17-51-6B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : no-domain-set.bellcanada
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-72-43-C6-A2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : no-domain-set.bellcanada
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-E0-3B-C6-15
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2191:c9c5:2b20:d592%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : April-20-10 3:58:13 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : April-21-10 4:27:26 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 268443104
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-17-19-5F-00-1D-72-43-C6-A2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : no-domain-set.bellcanada
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.no-domain-set.bellcanada
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{5917516B-61F5-490F-A77E-654C5C1C6
4B2}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7D8EC591-4736-470C-B21A-BE9934D2D
2B5}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

I also have no idea what all those "Media disconnected" all mean. I believe I have just about exhausted all my resources and nothing seems to get this router to work. I would appreciate any help provided.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network?
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## BuckFush (Apr 20, 2010)

ISP: Bell Canada
Make/Model of modem: SpeedStream 5200
Make/Model of Router: Linksys WRT54G
Connection: Wireless
Ecryption: WEP
Desktop 1 Patch: XP Service Pack 3 
Laptop 1 Patch: Vista Service Pack 2
Laptop 2 Patch: Windows 7 Ultimate
Browser: Firefox/Google Chrome

My router is connected to a desktop. This desktop has no problem accessing the internet. Every other wireless device can see the network, connect to it but cannot connect to the internet. When I look at the status of the network it shows "Local Only" on all my wireless.

Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
No

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?
Yes, when I connect the ethernet cable directly to desktop or any of the laptops the internet connection works fine

For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way?
Yes, even without an ecrpytion on the router, a wireless connection cannot access the internet through the router

For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network?
Yes. I did a factory reset on the router again this failed. The network shows up and connects allowing me to share files but not access the internet

For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
Yes.

Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
Yes connections work fine on any computer when connected directly to the modem. At this point I am completely confident it is a router issue.

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?
Only the desktop that is connected to the router through cables accesses the internet with no problem. Both laptops cannot connect to internet, but can connect to network.




Laptop 1:


C:\Users\Abdulrasaq>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Abdulrasaq>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Users\Abdulrasaq>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Local Area Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.105] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ABDULRASAQ-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
ABDULRASAQ-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\Abdulrasaq>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Abdulrasaq-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : no-domain-set.bellcanada

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-59-17-51-6B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : no-domain-set.bellcanada
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-72-43-C6-A2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : no-domain-set.bellcanada
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-E0-3B-C6-15
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2191:c9c5:2b20:d592%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : April-21-10 5:54:26 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : April-22-10 8:27:56 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 268443104
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0F-17-19-5F-00-1D-72-43-C6-A2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : no-domain-set.bellcanada
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.no-domain-set.bellcanada
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{5917516B-61F5-490F-A77E-654C5C1C6
4B2}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7D8EC591-4736-470C-B21A-BE9934D2D
2B5}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes



Laptop 2:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\ABDULKARIM>ping 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\ABDULKARIM>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Users\ABDULKARIM>NBTSTAT -n

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.103] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ABDULKARIM-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
ABDULKARIM-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\ABDULKARIM>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ABDULKARIM-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : no-domain-set.bellcanada

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : no-domain-set.bellcanada
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-E1-75-78-02
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5475:b881:3eef:5d2d%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 21, 2010 8:35:30 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 22, 2010 8:35:29 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218111969
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-E9-D4-7D-00-1D-72-69-90-2F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.no-domain-set.bellcanada:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : no-domain-set.bellcanada
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you're getting connected to the wireless access point, so I'd have to suspect either the router is configured incorrectly, or it's defective.


----------



## BuckFush (Apr 20, 2010)

what could you suggest is configured incorrectly that would cause this? i already did a factory restore


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I just realized that you actually have two routers, and I'll bet both of them are using the base subnet of 192.168.1.x!

In the setup for the Linksys, change it's base address to 192.168.2.1, and I suspect the rig will start working.


----------



## BuckFush (Apr 20, 2010)

I only have one router. I just re-installed my drivers and it worked..thanks a lot for all your help though johnwill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

These are both routers.

Make/Model of modem: SpeedStream 5200
Make/Model of Router: Linksys WRT54G


----------

